# perfect print perfect shirt but the dude doesnt do tags,what can i do??



## losangeles85 (Sep 21, 2007)

i found this cheap cheap printer and i like everything but the dude doesnt print tags.......he uses AAA shirts....what can i do????????do i get the shirt printed with him and get the tags somewhere else????do i take off the tags myself?????any good advice?what would you do??????????


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would have someone else relabel them, as it sounds like everything else is great with your printer. I dont know of many printers that do relabeling. I dont  and I am a printer.


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

you can simply ask your printer to have a local seamstress remove the tags on the shirts he orders and then simply print the tag info on the inside back of the shirt. much quicker and simpler and a more modern look. This is what we do.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

it depends on how much time you have... i would probably hire someone to cut and sew in the labels...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TeesForChange said:


> it depends on how much time you have...


This thread is 21 months old. I wouldn't think he had that much time.


----------

